
Woven – “interactive fiction engine. . .clean syntax somewhat inspired by LaTeX” - glassworm
https://github.com/zoenb/woven-story-engine
======
PaulHoule
That syntax looks painful. It reminds me of when I took John Shipman's course
in TeX and got docked a point on my homework for writing a self-modifying
macro.

